
Ask HN: How do I get awareness into the Seattle startup scene? - julia01
I work in one of the big companies in Seattle, and while I am doing cool shit, I feel I am isolated from cool shit outside the big company. I just want to learn more, network, and potentially see if I find something interesting to join.. what would you recommend I do?
======
greenyoda
A web search on "startup meetups seattle" turned up a bunch of groups and
events:

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=startup+meetups+seattle](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=startup+meetups+seattle)

------
_ah
Start meeting random people at NewTech.
[https://www.newtechnorthwest.com/events/](https://www.newtechnorthwest.com/events/)

